# Old Timer Wood Stove



## fosterp20 (Nov 12, 2008)

A friend recently sold me an Old Timers Wood Stove. It has an 8" opening on top. It is in very good condition. My question for all of you experts is will I have a problem if I use a reducer to use 6" pipe. It will be a straight run to the ceiing. No elbows.
The heigth to the ceiling is 6-7' with an additional 3' above the roof. Will reducing the pipe diameter increase ash residue, conflict with the normal flow or cause a potential fire hazard. I plan on adding a damper and a heat reclaimer within the first 5 feet.
I will switch to triple wall from about 1 foot from the ceiling until the chimney cap. I have never installed a wood stove before. Kind of in PRICE shock when I compared 6" vs. 8" pipe. It also seems the accessories are less expensive. I would appreciate
any assistance you may share with me. 
                       Thanks, Patrick.


----------



## LLigetfa (Nov 12, 2008)

Use a long tapered reducer but not right away as long as there is plenty of draft.  Keeping the pipe larger longer means the smoke travels a little slower allowing more heat to be extracted.  The long taper reduces turbulence and allows for a gradual accelleration to the smaller diameter.

If the draft is poor, having smaller diameter pipe means the flue gasses travel faster and have less chance of cooling down to the point of being heavier.


----------



## North of 60 (Nov 12, 2008)

Your breaking alot of rules here. Reducing is a NoNo as per code. It was designed and tested for 8" so there goes the UL approval.
The heat reclaimer is also a good creosote collector. Use the KEY WORD search forums finder for some of these issues. Welcome and good luck on a SAFE install. :coolsmile: N of 60  https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/18089/#195618


----------



## fosterp20 (Nov 12, 2008)

I jumped to the post provided above. Thank You. As I received the Old Timer gratis and it is fairly old I am already ahead of the game. To be safe I will use the 8" pipe. Staying within code and protecting my home AND providing insurace is worth the added cost of the larger pipe. Most of the individuals in the area I have spoken with agree about non-use of decreasers. Some however, including salespeople said there would be no problem... Ah the power of the dollar. I apologize for not using the search. I did not think to use it. I also will not use the Heat Reclaimer. A normal house fan will do the trick. I need to get this stuff installed real soon. Tired of outrageous gas heating bills.
                                        Patrick in NW Ohio.


----------



## fossil (Nov 12, 2008)

I think you made all the right decisons so far, Patrick.  Good luck with the installation.  The major pipe manufacturers have detailed installation guides on their websites, and there is some real good information here on Hearth.com.  Make sure you understand all the correct components you'll need, where to transition from stovepipe to Class A chimney pipe, and how to properly penetrate the structure.  Since you probably have no documentation on the old stove, you'll have to default to the requirements laid out in NFPA 211 so far as clearances to combustibles and hearth protection go.  We can help you with all that.  Rick


----------



## Wrigley (Nov 12, 2008)

Patrick, glad seeing you're doing the smart thing .... no matter what a few people might say otherwise, reducing the pipe diameter is a mistake and safety hazard.  Good luck with your install.


----------

